# about done with this one



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

just need to go through and hit up some dark spots


----------



## Michael (Feb 21, 2014)

*Just perfect*

Hi.

This is one of the best Christ/child images I have seen in years. When you add the darker elements then it will truly be stunning.


----------



## reliefindia (Feb 19, 2014)

Relief India Trust arrange organ donation awareness camps at reachable places and convey the message to the people to come forward to save life of dear ones and near ones.


----------

